# Keller @ Large: Dear Governor Deval Patrick....



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Keller @ Large: Dear Governor Deval Patrick....*








*Jon Keller*
Reporting

_(WBZ)_ _BOSTON_ Hey Gov. Patrick, thought you might like to read a few representative reactions to Caddygate and Firstladygate from the bumper crop of e-mail I got this weekend about a few of your recent spending decisions:

From "Joan": "What a waste of money, and he wonders why we have a budget deficit. Give me a break. He needs a Caddy like a hole in the head and his wife needs a chief of staff even less."

From "Patricia": "I had hope with Deval Patrick, but he has just proved he is a typical politician. I DO NOT recall voting for his wife! The average Joe just got screwed again."

From "Morg": "I do not think it is right for the governor to spend this money, it's not their money, it's the state's money. There are retired people and handicapped people and special needs kids who need help more."

From "Ray": "Wouldn't $72,000 get a teacher and a half in one of the towns that are hurting, instead of a glorified secretary?"

Full Story: http://wbztv.com/topstories/local_story_049102103.html


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

This is great because it didn't take long for me (and many on this site) to be able to say.........."I F'N TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate our governor. I didn't vote for this piece of crap and I can't wait 'til we get rid of him.

Keep an eye on how he screws us by checking out:

www.devalpatrickwatch.com

Make sure you're near a bathroom 'cause you'll probably want to puke.


----------

